# Museum excited by lizard discovery



## News Bot (Apr 27, 2009)

*Published:* 27-Apr-09 04:11 PM
*Source:* ABC News

The South Australian Museum says research on a rare lizard found in the State's south east may result in it being declared an endangered species.

*Read More...*


----------



## herptrader (Apr 28, 2009)

I have never heard of a "mallee worm lizard".

Does anyone know its scientific name?


----------



## jordo (Apr 28, 2009)

It's _Aprasia aurita_, I'm not surprised if they're a bit more common there than they think, some of the Aprasia are very cryptic, and hard to get herping.


----------



## JasonL (Apr 28, 2009)

Would be from the genus Aprasia I'm guessing


----------



## JasonL (Apr 28, 2009)

beat me Jordo...


----------

